# The mountain came out to play!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a little aerial photo company started. It's very little at this point but growing. Started it just before I had my stroke. Anyway, I was asked to get some photos of a piece of vacant land. I went out that day and shot the property. It was not the best weather but the photos I got met the clients needs. Then today the mountain come out to play, so I grabbed my drone, made my call to the control tower,( I am with in a general flight path) and got this shot. The property is center left and my house is upper right. Cool shot!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's not a "crash & Burn" I see in the pic I hope!:mrgreen:


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Nope! Just debri fire I would guess. We had a few storms and likely burning broken branches and such.


----------

